# A great weekend!



## Work4Play (Aug 9, 2014)

I had a great weekend. Smoked some great cigars and even got to share one with the wife!

Life is good!


----------



## Tobias Lutz (Feb 18, 2013)

Nice selection!


----------



## Work4Play (Aug 9, 2014)

Tobias Lutz said:


> Nice selection!


Thanks Brother. I think the only thing I have better taste in than cigars and scotch is women. I'm a lucky man.


----------



## KawandaBlack (Nov 24, 2014)

awesome pics!


----------

